# Search Function White Screen



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm getting a blank white screen when using the Search function. It operated normally a short while ago - I think it was yesterday. Anyone else having that issue? Anyone else use the Search function?


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fred

Its working OK for me.


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

It's not working in the same way it's always not really worked.


----------



## DanCraven (Nov 24, 2006)

I've seen it a few times. Rewording the search worked, trying again with the original query brought back the white screen.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

a HA!!!! Finally some ammo to hit Gary with next time he says "Use the search function"
We can tell him all the search is showing is a polar bear in a snowstorm!


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

same words . . . different order . . . worked fine! Thanks!


----------



## Steve P (Feb 4, 2003)

Im having this problem right now..... No matter what I search, I get a blank white screen


----------



## fluteypiccolosax (Nov 19, 2007)

works here
well as well as usual......


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*testing, testing*

I put a diagnose feature there.
Tried searching "alto tone" for example.

Got an error message:


> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 71 bytes)


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Problem solved*

Increased allowed memory size of 64 Mbytes.

"Alto tone" search does not cause a white screen.

Please keep reporting if any more problems.

Thanks to fballatore for creating some test cases before alerting me.


----------

